# Dual-purpose drinking fountain



## lpiburn (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello All,

I'm trying to find out if anyone has ever seen a drinking fountain that works for both wheelchair users and standing persons. The exception exists in IBC 1109.5.1 (I'm using the '09 version).



> No fewer than two drinking fountains shall be provided. One drinking fountain shall comply with the requirements for people who use a wheelchair and one drinking fountain shall comply with the requirements for standing persons.Exception: A single drinking fountain that complies with the requirements for people who use a wheelchair and standing persons shall be permitted to be substituted for two separate drinking fountains.


ANSI says that the outlet height is 36" MAX for wheelchairs, and 38" MIN for standing.



> Spout outlets of wheelchair accessible drinking fountains shall be 36 inches (915 mm) maximum above the floor. Spout outlets of drinking fountains for standing persons shall be 38 inches (965 mm) minimum and 43 inches (1090 mm) maximum above the floor


I can only think of two possibilities. A drinking fountain with two separate outlets on the same fixture, or one with an outlet that can somehow adjust to both heights.  A little searching found this thread, but nobody mentioned actually seeing a real product that would work. The closest thing I could find on the internet would be something like this with a valve extension on one side. Those things are so wide you may as well just install a regular hi-low at that point. Any thoughts?

Best Regards,

LP


----------



## steveray (Mar 3, 2014)

I believe I have seen a dual outlet fountain that works...but I can't give you anything better than that...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.bohlmann.com/productcart/pc/DF-Dual-ADA-Accessible-Bi-Level-Concrete-Drinking-Fountain-69p87.htm

http://www.markstaar.com/ADA-Dual-Height-Drinking-Fountain-GRM4.html


----------



## DonaldsonR (Mar 4, 2014)

The ANSI commentary shows 2 bowl units that Elkay or Hawsey Taylor can provide.  Cost wise, it might be less expensive to put 2 similar units next to each other.


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2014)

just bend over more???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 4, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> just bend over more???


Easier said than done for some of us


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> just bend over more???


You sound like my tax assessor.....


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2014)

Hay hay

Tax assessors have feelings too


----------



## mark handler (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.designbuzz.com/height-adjustable-drinking-fountain-slides-up-and-down-to-reduce-splash/

Adjustable drinking fountain


----------



## DonaldsonR (Mar 5, 2014)

that designbuzz one looks interesting, but does it comply with the projection limit of 4" when the leading edge is more than 27" aff? Maybe needs to be in a recess.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 5, 2014)

And being mechanical could be susceptible to breakdowns


----------



## lpiburn (Mar 6, 2014)

That adjustable fountain looks pretty cool. I couldn't find anything besides the designer's website about it so it looks like a purely design/concept rather than an actual product you could purchase and install. Plus, that thing looks ridiculously expensive. _"The basin automatically rotates 360 degrees between periods of constant use, passing underneath an ultrasonic/ultraviolet cleaning head"_  :shock:

Still, it looks like it would satisfy the requirements for a single fountain that meets both heights.



			
				DonaldsonR said:
			
		

> does it comply with the projection limit of 4" when the leading edge is more than 27" aff? Maybe needs to be in a recess.


Same problem as any other drinking fountain. If it is situated on a circulation path, especially an egress path, then yes. If it is placed at the edge of a larger space that may be more of a grey area.

So here's a side question:  Would you ever allow a single unit mounted at 37" to satisfy both requirements? Obviously it would have to be a request for variance since it doesn't meet the letter of the code. I'm thinking about something like a remodel where there was only one existing fountain and no room to add a second. It seems to me that the requirement for the standing fountain should be waved rather than placing a single fountain just a tick too high. Thoughts?


----------



## knightj (Mar 6, 2014)

I have allowed a WF to be mounted at 37". I have offtened wondered when the reqs were considered why common sense was not used to have one WF at 37"


----------



## JPohling (Mar 6, 2014)

^^ and you wonder why there are lawsuits


----------

